# Changing your name on the Review section of TUG



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2013)

I changed my name on the BBS side, but I can't figure out how to change my info on the Review section.  

How do I do this?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2013)

you would need to email tug@tug2.net


----------

